# Replace Bathtub w/ Shower Only



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, have you considered a nice fiberglass shower unit? Like one of these...
http://www.lascobathware.com/browse.pl?line=2&model=1603-DTS&series=13.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

For the lip just frame a short wall to whatever height you want then backerboard and tile. The most important step is to put a shower pan in and install the tile over that. Back in the old days they used lead. The last one that I seen put in was a rubber membrane then they poured a concrete over that (can't remember what it was called ) and sloped it to the drain and installed tile on that. This is not a typical DIY type of project. Alot of things that can go wrong if your not sure of what you are doing.

Dave.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is a system I am about to use.Check it out http://www.schluter.com/english/products/2002/sectionh/overview-h/Overview-components.html
I am not affileated with them.( cant spell either lol)


----------

